

Ask HN: Is there anything Google App Engine could improve? - grep

Is there anything App Engine could improve for you to use it?
======
bemmu
I wish there were some "quick deploy" mode for when you are developing a
staging version of your app and not needing the scalability yet. I have
staging and production versions of my app, both need to be online so that
outside services can reach them, but it's annoying to wait for the staging
deploys every time I make a small change. Of course this is solvable by just
renting a dev box from linode and running dev_appserver there, which is what
I'm planning to try soon, but would be a time saver if this were included.

------
wdewind
PHP support

(yes downvote me I don't care, PHP isn't perfect but you're being crazy if you
categorically think you can't write good software in it)

~~~
petervandijck
Yes please. AppEngine is just sucky, there's really very little value in its
scalability for 99.99% of all apps, so the only thing it's got going for it is
that it's free to start. That's not much.

------
cellis
Comet or some way to long poll would be nice Faster deploys (I've had to write
my own one click deploy, not fun to say the least)

Other than that, I'm pretty happy with the reliability it provides. It takes
some getting used to but once you are, it's pretty smooth.

------
fizzfur
no SSL for our own domains is the one killer for me at the moment.... be nice
to know a bit more about the timescales of the items on the roadmap, maybe
which releases things are being aimed for just to get more of an idea of
priorities.

------
kashif
Redis support

------
catch404
More recent version of python?

------
jplewicke
MapReduce and Pregel.

------
aneshkesavan
PHP Support

